# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  [[ ذهاب دوري أبطال أفريقيا ]] عــزام VS المــريخ

## امام اباتي

*محــجوز
بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*هل عرف او سمع عنك بانك يوما كنت كجا.  ان كانت الاجابه بلا مبروك عليك.
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ديل ناس الانقلابات زآآآآآآآآآآآتم البيحجزو ليك البوست الساع 2 صباحا . . . النصر للزعيم ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق أباتى !!
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بالتوفيق يا امام 

هذه المباراة بشعار تفاؤل لا محدود 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بأذن الله المريخ وامام اباتي لها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد اينما ذهب ولعب

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*اللهم ثبته ولا تكجه وشمشره شمشرةً لا يحتاج بعدها الى نقة (اخونا بتاع البنبر كيف)
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الله يستر  امام  مااااازي السنه
الفاتت  السنه دي  حظو ممكون
 شويه  ــ بالتوفيق لزعيم البلد 
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*بالتوفيق  للمريخ  في  بداية  المشوار  الأفريقي
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## المريود

*بالتوفيق لنجم السعد
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*بالتوفيق  للزعيم
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الكجوجاب وصلوووووو
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*اتوقع فوز الزعيم 2/1
او التعادل
*

----------


## KING1

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله والعودة بنتيجة ايجابية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر لزعيم البلد و كبيرها
*

----------


## اينرامو

*






*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يارب ياكريم تنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﺑﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﺯﻟﻲ
ﺍﺯﺩﺍﺩﺕ ﺧﻔﻔﺎﺕ القلوب
ﺗﻮﺟﺲ
ﺗﺮﻗﺐ
ﺧﻮﻑ
و تفائل
ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻳﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍلسماء
ﺗﺘﻠﻘﺎﻫﺎ الارض
ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮﻳﻦ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ الله
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*سلاااام. .يا اخ انا انتو متأكدين انه البوست ده خليتوهو لإمام.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

سلاااام. .يا اخ انا انتو متأكدين انه البوست ده خليتوهو لإمام.





انت كنت غايب ياابو جالا
امام بقى يجيب الفوز من جوه الجوه
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﺑﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﺯﻟﻲ
ﺍﺯﺩﺍﺩﺕ ﺧﻔﻔﺎﺕ القلوب
ﺗﻮﺟﺲ
ﺗﺮﻗﺐ
ﺧﻮﻑ
و تفائل
ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻳﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍلسماء
ﺗﺘﻠﻘﺎﻫﺎ الارض
ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮﻳﻦ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ الله



والله خوووووف جد لأنو الجايه من السما بتتلقاها الواااااااااااطه ما الارض هههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*النصر لنا ان شاءالله ..
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ..
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





روعة و ابداع و الله .. هيبة يا المريخ هيبة يا النجمة هيبة ..
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الكوره الساعه 4ونص ولا 3 ونص ومنقوله ولا مامنقوله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*اللهم انصر المريخ وكفيه شر العوارض
حقيقة ونقولها بكل صراحه ان فرقة المريخ الحالية لا خوف عليها من اعتي الفريق ناهيك عن عزام كلنا تفأءل وامل نسال المولي عزوجل ان يكون درهم الحظ حليفنا في هذا اليوم
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*عادل حسبو حسب علمي المباراة في الساعة الخامسة بتوقيت تنزانيا وهو نفس توقيت السودان من غير ليه.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اللهم ببركة هذا اليوم المبارك اسعدنا بنصر مؤزر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
ان شاء الله منصورين
*

----------


## الدلميت

*يا رب بك نجول وبك نصول وبك نسير

اللهم وفق المريخ في مشواره الافريقي الذي يبدا اليوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ستقوم إذاعة هوي السودان  بنقل لقاء المريخ السودانى وعزام التنزاني  في الخامسة من مساء  بصوت  الزميل شمس الدين الأمين المتواجد مع  بعثة المريخ بتنزانيا .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم انصر الزعيم  نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ياكسلاوى اذاعة بس 
الله يعيننا
الاذاعة بتبوظ اعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*اعلن فرنسي المريخ عارزيتو عن تشكيلته الرئيسية لمباراة اليوم امام عزام في تمهيدي الأبطال حيث يبدأ المباراة بجمال سالم في حراسة المرمي أمير كمال وعلي جعفر والريح علي وبله جابر ومصعب عمر وسالمون ورمضان عجب وراجي عبد العاطي والآن وإنغا وبكري المدينة 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*علاء الدين مافي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ستقوم إذاعة هوي السودان  بنقل لقاء المريخ السودانى وعزام التنزاني  في الخامسة من مساء  بصوت  الزميل شمس الدين الأمين المتواجد مع  بعثة المريخ بتنزانيا .






ألحقونا برابط لإذاعة هوى السودان و ربنا يعينا على بوظان الأعصاب
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*في عالم الرياضة اسي قالو الساعه اربعة ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*
من ارض الملعب  الان
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*التشكيله 
 جمال سالم
 الريح امير علي جعفر
 مصعب جابسون  علاء رمضان
 اوكرا
 بكري  وانغا
 مباشره من الطاهر هواري ارض الملعب
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## ناصر صلاح الدين

*عمك غرزة دة مص علي الريح دة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يظهر ان علاء الدين يوسف خارج التشكيل 

يبدو انه متاثر بالاصابة 

غير كده ما في سبب يجعل غارزيتو يجعله خارج التشكيل الاساسي للمباراة 

*

----------


## استرلينى

*علاء موجود يانادر
*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يظهر ان علاء الدين يوسف خارج التشكيل 

يبدو انه متاثر بالاصابة 

غير كده ما في سبب يجعل غارزيتو يجعله خارج التشكيل الاساسي للمباراة 




الحبيب نادر في تواصل الان  مع الطاهر هواري من ارض الملعب  
اخبرني بالتشكيل 
جمال
علي جعفر - امير - الريح
مصعب - علاء - جابسون - عجب 
اوكرا
وانغا بكري
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*مدرج كامل يشجع المريخ 
المصدر : الزاوية
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*نعيم عجيمي يارجافة ههههههه

نعيم عجيمي,
*

----------


## المريود

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الله اكبر والنصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 27 (27 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ود البقعة,مريخابي صميم,أسامة محمد أحمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,نعيم عجيمي,az3d,Azhari Siddeeg,المحب,المريود,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,ابو دعاء,ابومهند,اينرامو,اسماعيل,استرلينى,بله بلال,بكرى النورمحمدخير,ezoo2t,خالد عبدالغني,حسن بدري,merrikh123,sara saif,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,waleed salih,فراس الشفيع,ود البشير
*

----------


## waleed salih

*فضل 20 د
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 27 (27 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ود البقعة,مريخابي صميم,أسامة محمد أحمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,نعيم عجيمي,az3d,Azhari Siddeeg,المحب,المريود,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,ابو دعاء,ابومهند,اينرامو,اسماعيل,استرلينى,بله بلال,بكرى النورمحمدخير,ezoo2t,خالد عبدالغني,حسن بدري,merrikh123,sara saif,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,waleed salih,فراس الشفيع,ود البشير



دعواتكم يا شباب
اللهم انصر مريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآرب 
*

----------


## merrikh123

*​بالتوفيق مريخ السعد 
يا رب انصر المريخ
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*قي اللحظه دي طريقة غداء ماااافي ،،،،،،،،، الله يلزمنا الصبر و ينصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## المحب

*يا شباب 
ماف ول عندو دواء رجفة
*

----------


## المحب

*اتأكدو لينا من قون ناقلة ولا لا

*

----------


## waleed salih

*في الميزان الدولي شارع الغابة
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*يا رب يا كريم 
النصر للزعيم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*غايتو مع صوت الرشيد بدوي الكج
الله يستر بس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم انصر الزعيم يارب العالمين 

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*استرنا يارب
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*السلام عليكم يا حبايب 
اسال الله ان يسعدكم اليوم بنصر المريخ 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*عوووووووووووووووووووووووك أدونا رابط
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*المباراة الآن لها 15 دقيقة تعادلية فى موقع كورة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*يا اخوان قولو الحاصل شنو ؟
يا ادونا رابط الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*فى رابط مشاهده على قناه عزام رقم 2
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اؤل ركنية للمريخ في الدقيقة 3
                        	*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*ادووووووووووووووووووونا رابط
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر العمر
					

يا اخوان قولو الحاصل شنو ؟
يا ادونا رابط الاذاعة





أنا ريقي نشف و أنا بطلب رابط و لا حد عبرني
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*قون لعزام
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الاذاعة الرياضية اف ام 104
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*بكري قومت نفسنا شوفت الواوات الكتيرة دي قلت قون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شوفو الرابط ده

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/sudantv

*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*خطأ دفاعي من علي جعفر يتسبب فى الهدف الاول فى الدقيقة 10
الدقيقة الان 13
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*علي جعفر يتسبب في الهدف الاول في الدقيقة 10 عايز يطلع الكوره قلشت واداها لي المهاجم داخل خط ال18 ركبها الان الدقيقة 16
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr.abdelgalil
					

خطأ دفاعي من علي جعفر يتسبب فى الهدف الاول فى الدقيقة 10
الدقيقة الان 13



انا والله ما عارف المدربين ديل العاجبن في علي جعفر دا شنو 

كوارثنا كلها من الزول دا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الله يسترنا
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الرشيد بدوي ينتقد علي جعفر بشدة وقال اداهم هدية
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*والله اكبر مرض على جعفر دى طلعنا المره الفاتت
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ابشروا بالخير واصبروا
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*رابط  مشاهدة لكن بقطع

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/sudantv

م
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*كورنر لعزام
                        	*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*الدقيقة 21 والنتيجة 1 لعزام

*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الريح ارتبك وقلش باص لاعبؤ ليهو امير كمال
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*وانغا يضيع كرة تمر جوار القائم بقليل
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*المريخ يتاخر بهدف في الدقيقة 11 

المريخ قادم وقادر علي الانتصار ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*شمس الدين الامين : ولاهجمه منظمه لي عزام خلاف هدية علي جعفر والمريخ افضل ومسيطر وعزام يعتمد علي المرتده
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*ما دام على جعفر طلعنا قبل قدة ..... 
خلاص طالعيييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*التحكيم الافريقي بدا شغلو
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*30 دقيقة تمر
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الصبر يا جماعة النصر قااااااااااااادم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*علي جعفر دا بلحقنا الرقدوا وانفقدوا
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدقيقة كم ياقوم والوضع كيف مطن ولا لا
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*قون مزعلني زعل والله قهرني قهر دا كلام الرشيد بالحرف الواحد
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ياشباب في رابط شغال ولا مافي
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الله اسامحك يا علي جعفر تشمت فينا الرشيد
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*بله جابر وهدف ضايع من تسديده قويه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مازال المشوار في بداياته ولنا شوط ثانيى في في ارضنا . لا للسخط والانهزامية من اول لقاء الاخطاء موجودة في كرة القدم نحن الاقوي ..

ماتسمعو كلام الرشيد الحاقد بكتل في حماسكم وحايستخدم سلاح الروح الانهزامية لانو زول ازرق وحاقد ..
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم نصرك يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل حسبو
					

قون مزعلني زعل والله قهرني قهر دا كلام الرشيد بالحرف الواحد



هو في جلفوط بيزعل في قون في المريخ ؟
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*علي جعفر دا بلحقنا الرقدوا وانفقدوا

استمع للإذاعة 

http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*اضاعة للاهداف بصورة غريبة

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اللهم نسالك النصر المبين للزعيم 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الرشيد بدوي عودنا يعيش مباريات المريخ بكل حواسه ما تظلموه والله انا بتفائل به
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*العنايه الاهيه تنقز المريخ من هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*دربكة في الدفعا وعدم 
وخطيرة مرت بسلام 

ومر من الحارس وضيعها تش تشي
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني علي جعفر 

الله يستر من المخلوق دا
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الدقيقة 37 

http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## محمد النور

*يارب سترك على الزعيم
يارب انصر مريخنا الزعيم مريخنا العظيم
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*علي جعفر مهزوز وعلاء الدين يوسف يجري عملية الاحماء
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع  
ياناس هاجمو عشان دفاعنا قاعد في السهلة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*خطيرة يخلص جمال سالم 

ياخوانا بوستات النقلما ممكتن الواحد ينتظر 30 ثانية عشان يضيف بوست
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*علاء الدين وتراوري واغستين اوكرا يجرون الاحماء
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مرتدة ومخالفة من بلة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الحظ غياب خط الوسط في مرحلة الهجمة المنظمة والسيطرة علي الكرة ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الريخ يخلص


هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 30 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 18 ثواني.
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*41دقيقة تعدي
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*تهديفة من راجي يصدها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*سلمون متالق 


هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 30 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 28 ثواني.
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*42 ]دقيقة ولسه واحد عزام

*

----------


## sharif74

*اللهم عونك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاءالله لنا كلمة في الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*45 انتهت 

دقيقتين مضافة
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*سالمون يؤدي بطريقة اكثر من رائعة  ومتالق جدا
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*دقيقتين زمن بدل ضايع
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مخالفة من رمضان في وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## sharif74

*منصورين بعون الله
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*الناس البسيئوديل اعاينو ساهي ما اعلقوا والله انت هلالاب مندسين هنا يعني شنو غلط علي جعفر راموس بغلط والبا بجيب في قونو وسيلفا بغلط
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع 

كتار شديد ماشاء الله

يارب انصرهم ولا تردهم خائبين
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الله يسترنا من علي جعفر
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*المريخ قادم وقونا بنجيبو الوضع عادي بعض التعديلات حانظرب البرة والجوه
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مخالفة مع سلمون
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*انتهي الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*42 ]دقيقة ولسه واحد عزام

*

----------


## alastaz

*على جعفر ربنا يلزمنا الصبر
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*انتهاء الشوط الاول

العودة باذن الله في الشوط الثاني والنصر حليفنا

دعواتكم يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول وان شاء الله تصحح الامور في الشوط الثاني وتروري حينزل بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*لا لتدمير على جعفر 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*بشكل عام المريخ ادى شوط ممتاز خصوصا بلة جابر ورمضان عجب

الجهة اليسرى اقل عطاء من الجهة اليمنى.
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا اخونا ربنا قدر انه ننهزم في الشوط الاول ولسه الباقي لينا ثلاث اشواط مافي داعي للشفقه انشاء الله ننتصر
*

----------


## المريود

*حسب وصف الرشيد المريخ لاعب كويس و في لاعبين ممكن يعدلوا النتيجة أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

عوووووووووووووووووووووووك أدونا رابط



ياخ عوووك دي شفت الواوات الكتار ديل
قلت قوووون
عجمتنا ياخ
:)
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ياخ عوووك دي شفت الواوات الكتار ديل
قلت قوووون
عجمتنا ياخ
:)




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هواري عزام أكثر من متواضع 

والمريخ متواضع أيضا
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*اتمنى دخول علاء لدعم الوسط و اوكرا لتنشيط الطرف الشمال
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*هدف لا يدخل فريق في الروابط 

الطاهر هواري
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*متوسط الدفاع والناحية الشمال فيالمريخ ضعيفة 

الطاهر هواري
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هوارى ينقطنا بسكاتو بس،،
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الشوط التاني اكيد حتتعدل النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*المريخ سيعود منتصؤا باذن الله 
اكثروا من الدعاء للزعيم  يارب انصر المريخ وافرح الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*رابط الرياضية اف ام 104

http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

هوارى ينقطنا بسكاتو بس،،







2222222222222
*

----------


## محمد النور

*سيعود منتصرا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بأذن الله النصر لنا
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*غايتو علي جعفر ده بضيع المريخ الزول الاشتر ده ماعندو علاقة بالكورة
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ اﻭﻟﺎ ﻭﺍﺧﺮﺍ
ﻳﺎ ﻣﺴﻬﻞ ﻫﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺎﻣﻮﺭ

ﺩﺍ ﻛﻠﻪ ﻫﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻧﻌﺪﻱ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ
ﻓﻀﻞ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﻦ للتسجيلﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺎ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ محترفين
ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻛﺮﺭ
ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ ﺣﺘﻪ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ
ﻟﺎ ﺗﺤﻠﻤﻮ ﺑﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ

و ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ هدف
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا رب يا كريم
انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كلمة وقلتها ليكم قبل كده علي جعفر والريح علي علة دفاع المريخ
ضفر مالو
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*تراوري صاروخ واصتدمت بالعارضه في الدقيقة الاولي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*تراوري ووانغا وبكري في خط المقدمة
                        	*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*http://www.ustream.tv/channel/sudantv
*

----------


## كركبة2010

*انا مستغرب ضفر لي خلاهو في الخرطوم ضفر راجل مقاتل يساوي الف واحد زي علي جعفر المرض ده
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*خروج علي جعفر ودخول تراوري مع بداية الشوط وتغير طريقة اللعب الي 433
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله منتصرين
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*بطاقة صفراء لوانغا
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*وانغا بطاقة صراء لمس الكورة بي يدو
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*بإذن الله منتصرين
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مخالفة مع طراوري 

على قولة الرشيد
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*يارب ياكريم تنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*التحكيم الافريقي الله اكفينا شرو
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*تراوري في الارض بداعي الاصابة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مرتدة لعزام
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*
باذن الله المريخ فائز 
يااااارب 
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*خطيرة مقطوعة 

هذا المنتدى يطلّب بأنّ تنتظر 30 بين المشاركات. الرجاء حاول ثانية بعد 13 ثواني.
*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*والله الازاعة دي حاجة تكتل
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*رابط شغال مافى ولا شنو ؟؟؟!
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الاذاعة قطعت والله
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*الرادي ده وجع قلب بس
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*قناة ناس عزام ماناقله الشغل ده ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*فرص بالجمله تضيع المريخيفعل كل شي الا التسجيل
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*نشوفكم من البيت ان شاء الله 

والقاكم منتصرين ومبتسمين يارب 

الدقيقة 11 والنتيجة 1 صفر لعزام
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااارب
مافي جديد
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*غايتو الله يفكنا من جوز الغفلة ده
                        	*

----------


## المحب

*الدقيقة 57 والكورة 1-0 لعزام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغيرت الخطة الى 4 3 3
جمال سالم
بلة .. امير .. الريح .. مصعب 
سلمون .. راجي .. رمضان 
بكري .. وانغا .. تراوري
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*منتظرين الجديد يانس بندورلنا قون
                        	*

----------


## sharif74

*ان شاء الله منصورين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*دفاع مرض
ومرضنا معاهو
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حكاية الفرص البتضيع دي بتنتهي متين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*برضو فرصة ضائعة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم طولك يا روح
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*قون في ارض الخصم مهم حتى و لو مهزومين .
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*كم الدقيقة الاااااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يارب انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ان شاء الله الحل مع اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا معين تنصر المريخ
*

----------


## المحب

*اوكراة بديل  بلة جابر
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*ان شاءالله التعادل قادم
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*كورة ما شفتوها !! ما تتسرعوا فى الحكم على اللاعبين من خلال كلام زول معتوه مريض زى الرشيد بدوى عبيد .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عايزين عنكبه عندى احساس انو حا يعمل حاجه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بأذن الله هدف التعادل في الطريق
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شامي ريحتو
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*يا رب انصرنا على عزام
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الان مفروض دخول عنكبه بديلا لوانغا
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*عنكبة لابد منها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*للحاله دى مانعشم لينا فى قون يعنى الا ضربة جزاء 
والله ضياع الفرص دى مصيبه كبيره الله يصبرنا
                        	*

----------


## المحب

*المريخ يلعب ضاغط جداً 

وكرة خطيرة تضرب في القائم لعزام
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*جمال سالم يا بطل
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يامسهل تسهل
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*على الايمان بكرى المدينة دا أكبر "خــــــازوق" ركب فى المريخ !
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*يخرج راجي ويدخل علاءالدين يوسف
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يامسهل تسهل
يانرامو الزول دا بالذات لازم ندعمو ماتستعجلوا
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يارب استر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا جماعة اعصابكم بإذن الله النصر قادم
*

----------


## اينرامو

*لا يدخّل قوون لا يخلى المعاهو يدخلوا قوون .
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هدف تاني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف تاني لعزام
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*كان القون ما دخل تنزانيا بيجى فى الخرطوم
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مادام ناس على جعفر فى ،
عليهو العوض ومنو العوض،
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*دفاع راقد مديده
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*طيب جيبو قون يصلح الرصة
،،،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم ينقذ المريخ من هدف ثالث
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*التاريخ يعيد نفسه .
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الريح على منو ياخ،،،
وليه علاء الدين برة الوقت ده كلو،
واكراه ده جايبنيو لشنو،
مش لليوم الأسود ده؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الدقيقه كم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا ساتر
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*دعواتكم ان شاء الله نجيب قون واحد نقلص الفارق الهدف يفرق
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يعنى مدرب شختك بختك-- --لا حولا  ولا قوة الا بالله---
على جعفر---بله---مصعب--- الريح---عنكبه--اساسى

واحتياطى كنبه---الباشا   علاء  اوكرا--- تراورى--مالك--ضفر--
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*تضييع الفرص بجيب نتائج عكسية
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شمتوا فينا الاعادى،،،
اخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا رب هدف
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الشماتة هينة يا دكتور اتعودنا عليها
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*حقو بعد ده المدرب يركز على الدورى الممتاز جداً
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انتوا بكري المدينة لاعب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرشيد بيقول المريخ اضاع 3 فرص
اتنين لي وانغا وواحدة لتراوري
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قوموا لفو،
بلا عزام بلا مديدة،
دور ٦٤ما قادرين تقطعونا ليهو،،،،
الله لا كسب اى واحد يأكل فى خير المريخ وما يشتغل بالعرق!!!
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*نحرث فى البحر 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كل من اعلامنا الشغال تخويف في لاعبي المريخ من هذا الفريق
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ليهم حق يشمتوا 
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الفاتحة دايرة جكة
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لازم نعيش الصداع ده كل سنة،،،
ناقصكم شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ما عاوزين دورى ممتاز ولا كاس سودان،
خلاااااااص ،
شبعنا وهم!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*خلاص لحقنا امات طه طيران من بدري
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*المدرب يخلى ضفر ويختار على جعغر ويلعب الريح ويجلس مالك عليكم الله ده مدرب 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*برضو ضائعة
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

* لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*عزااااام ده مديدة عديييييل،
طيب قدام كيف يا عالم؟

يا جماعة فى حاجة فى المريخ غلط!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نفس فيلم كمبالا سوف يتكرر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتيجة صعبة جدا تعويضها يحتاج لعمل جبار
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*التأخر بي هدفين او غيرو مابشكل عندي مشكلة كبيرة لانو الهدف بجي من خطا بس انا بفتش لي مريخ منظم بنقل الكورة ويغطي ويهاجم 
ويتحكم في ايقاع الكورة .
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*هسي بكره يجي الوالي ينظم لينا سيكافا
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*معقولة يا جماعة نجرب ونغير فى الخطط ونحن فى قلب المنافسة الافريقية؟؟؟؟

يعنى المباريات الفاتت دى كلها غارزيتو ما قادر يعرف تشكيلتو ولا خطة اللعب!!!!
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نحلم بان نهزمه كما هزمنا القطن التشادي ٢٠٠٧
ثم ننطلق،
فلم تبق لنا الا الأحلام ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## red_yellow

*خيرها في غيرها
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مباراة الرد دوركم يا جمهور الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهت بهدفين لعزام
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم حرقتو دمنا معقولة  الدوري التمهيدي ماقادرين نقطعو
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*حمدلله انو المباراة انتهت 2 والله دى كارثه حقيقيه
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الزعيم وبقليل من التركيز في مباراة العودة ممكن يتأهل على حساب عزام الضعيف
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*الحمد لله 
ان شاء الله منتصرين في مباراة الرد
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الحمدلله  على كل  شئي يجب  في  هذه  المرحلة  أن  نقف  صفا  واحدا  مع  المريخ  وبعد  مباراة  الرد  نبداء  بالتنظير
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*ان شاء الله يجو هنا يتغلبو علي حسب كلام الرشيد وشمس الدين انو عزام فريق متواضع لكن ضياع الفرص دا مشكله كبيرة والله





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

نحلم بان نهزمه كما هزمنا القطن التشادي ٢٠٠٧
ثم ننطلق،
فلم تبق لنا الا الأحلام ؟؟؟؟




*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحمد لله على ما اراد وموعدنا فى الرد كاسل ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*الحمدلله علي كل حال..النتيجة غير مستحيلة ويمكن تعويضها في الخرطوم بالدعم والمساندة الجماهيرية
                        	*

----------


## ali sirag

*منظومة المريخ كلها غلط
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*نفس سيناريو السنه الفاتت
الخوف  عزام ده في الخرطوم يقلبنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*المشكله الكبيره مش في الاهداف الدخلت فينا المشكله في الاهداف الضاعت مننا 
كانت غيرت سير المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين على ما اراد وموعدنا فى الرد كاسل ان شاء الله
*

----------


## سوباوى

*قدر الله وما شاء فعل مازال املنا كبير فى انو الشباب يحدثو المفاجاءه ويتأهلو بإذن الله الى الدور المقبل 
ولن نقول غير ذلك ما لم يطلق الحكم صافرة النهايه لمباراة الخرطوم ويعلن بها لا قدر الله وداع المريخ 
للبطوله هذا العام (تفاءلوا بالخير تجدوه )
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*مع علي جعفر ده شبر لقدام مابنمشي
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*نهواه في كل الظروفوحظا اوفر العام القادم بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## كركبة2010

*نتظر شهر سته ونحاول نسجل في الخانات المطلوبة ونستعد كويس للسنة  الجاية
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*خلاص عايزين تقبلوا على الوالي  . . . نحن ناس جاحدين و ما نستاهل حد يصرف قرش واحدمن أجلنا . , عشان عمل سيكافا مرة و الجماعة قالوا عشان يصرف الأنظار عن الإخفاق معناها لو أخفق المريخ حيعمل سيكافا لصرف الأنظار . . .  أتمنى أنه يذهب شهر خمسة و نشوف البجي منو و النتيجة حتكون شنو . . . الوالي ما قصر و التوفيق من الله
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*هؤلاء لا يشبهون المريخ 
والمال الكتير 
خربهم 
دور 64 
ما قادرين يتخطوه 
نتيجة مخيبة للامال 
وزدت من معد الاحباط
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

مباراة الرد دوركم يا جمهور الزعيم



الحمد لله على ما اراد الله

النتيجة ليست مستحيلة ويمكن تعويضها في الخرطوم 

كل ما يجب ان نفعلة لتخطي هذه العقبة هو التشجيع والوقوف مع الفريق ودعمهم 

لان اي شحنات سلبية لن تكون في مصلة الفريق وسنتضرر منها.

لا زال هنالك شوط اخر نتمنى ان يعود فيه المريخ
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الحمد لله علي ما اراد ماذا حصل للزعيم الذي كان مصدر الفرح الوحيد في حياتنا نسال الله ان ينصرنا في الاياب
                        	*

----------

